

Evan Koslow on Entrepreneurship and Inventing - ekosz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RYXqCtsZsc

======
ekosz
I uploaded a lecture my father gave at the University of Waterloo. He is a
very successful serial entrepreneur who has started dozens of companies. Even
though the video quality isn't the best, I thought HN might be interested in
his very unique ability to 'invent at will'.

